
Google Delivers Accurate 3D Scene Reconstruction of Complex Outdoor Environment - Yuqing7
https://syncedreview.com/2020/08/10/tour-the-world-from-your-couch-google-nerf-w-delivers-accurate-3d-scene-reconstruction-of-complex-outdoor-environments/
======
bradknowles
Your photos have been NERF’ed. ;)

